
How to solve Facebook's fake news problem: experts pitch their ideas - gault8121
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/29/facebook-fake-news-problem-experts-pitch-ideas-algorithms
======
Fjolsvith
This won't work though, because the people who want to read fake news won't
"like" the truthful stuff. Facebook's problem is that people want what they
want and don't care about viewpoints that challenge their beliefs.

